# Lido 2 rubber base



## supertom44 (Jul 12, 2017)

I just picked up a lido 2 as an upgrade from my hario hand grinder for use at work and I was wondering how tight the non slip rubber base is meant to be.

Mine isn't very tight and the lido 2 just wobbles around in it a lot, doesn't seem like the best design. Hard to see from the photos but there is quite a gap either side when I put it in the bae.

Just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

This is the same for my Lido E too. I think it's more for protection of the bottom of the grinder and so you don't smash your bench as it's pretty substantial. It will also be less steady with the grinds cup on so I take this off and store separately.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I think it used to fit the original glass grinds cup better than the current anti static one.

John


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got a Lido3 (which doesn't have the rubber base), I think its for grinding on a hard work top and just for protection.

Fantastic had grinder though!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The base is a loose fit on both glass & plastic jars, Doug Garrott used to recommend putting the grinder at a 45degree angle if grinding with the jar resting on a bench. I don't generally use the base for actual grinding, it does make the grinder less likely to topple over if knocked though.


----------

